# Miniature Display Cases?



## elbandit (Jul 18, 2005)

Howdy!

My wife and I are in the process of purchasing our first home which is larger than our current house. I will now have ample room to display my vast miniature collection, but the question that I now have is exactly what do other people use as display cases? Book shelves? Special units?


----------



## hwoolsey (Jul 18, 2005)

Pogre may very well chime in on his own, btu since his minis case is at my house, I feel free to comment.

He has a knick knack cabinet with glass doos and adjustable shelves. The cabinet is (I'm guessing here, so these are rough dimensions) 60" tall, 24" wide, and 12" deep. He has a number of shelves in it, the ones for people-sized minis are about 15" apart so you can see in adn reach anything on the shelf without knocking other things over.

I would definitely recommend something with doors - unless you just love dusting all those little people. Not something I would enjoy, so I *love* the fact that in the 3 years his figs have been in my basement we haven't had to dust them once.

Hank


----------



## pogre (Jul 19, 2005)

hwoolsey has me pretty much covered here, but let me add my brother did make some modifications to the cabinet we bought. Instead of buying an expensive cabinet it was just a plain book cabinet with glass doors. We measure the shelves and took the dimensions to a local glass company. They made us a couple of shelves so we can better see all of the minis. Even this size cabinet holds a surprising amount of minis - well over 1,000 I'm guessing.

The other thing he did was add a bit of stripping to the doors to help seal it better against dust. As hwoolsey mentioned, it has worked beautifully for its purpose.

Here's a pic of it from a couple of years ago -


----------



## elbandit (Jul 19, 2005)

*cooool!*

Wow! That is exactly the type of cabinet I am looking for! I toyed with a book shelf a while back but then started looking for actual Knick-Knack cabinets and came up rather empty handed.

Thanks for the picture and information. That gives me a good baseline of what to search for at Taregt, Wal-Mart and home Depot.


----------



## The Madhatter (Jul 20, 2005)

A friend of mine was telling me about some glass CD shelves at IKEA. I'm unsure if they have doors though. If I am able, I'll let you guys know the details.


----------



## Scorch (Jul 20, 2005)

I recently spruced up my basement game room with some furniture from Ikea.  Here is their Magicker system which is great if you have tall ceilings.  I used it to store my large miniatures in the top display shleves and tons of Hirst Arts and Dwarven Forge Master Maze pieces in the bottom drawers and cabinet.






Next is their Docent shelves which fit great for the small space I had next to a utility closet.  Here is where I keep my large landscape pieces.  Readers of WizarDru's Story Hour my recognize some of the pieces:






All my regular sized miniatures are kept in transporation boxes and currently reside in the basement of WizarDru and Valanthe where we gather for our games.

Scorch out...


----------



## pogre (Jul 20, 2005)

The Madhatter said:
			
		

> A friend of mine was telling me about some glass CD shelves at IKEA. I'm unsure if they have doors though. If I am able, I'll let you guys know the details.




Please do! I am honestly running out of room in my cabinet after all of these years.



			
				Scorch said:
			
		

> I recently spruced up my basement game room with some furniture from Ikea. Here is their Magicker system which is great if you have tall ceilings. I used it to store my large miniatures in the top display shleves and tons of Hirst Arts and Dwarven Forge Master Maze pieces in the bottom drawers and cabinet.




That looks supersweet! Does it keep dust out?


----------



## Scorch (Jul 20, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> That looks supersweet! Does it keep dust out?




So far it seems to do so.  Like most Ikea shelf products, the glass and wood doors are a pain to hang by oneself and as such there is a gap where dust could  creep in.  

Scorch


----------



## The Madhatter (Aug 4, 2005)

Aha! I finally found it. It's not large but it makes a good living room display case or you could use it to showcase some of your heroes or finest paint jobs. It can be found on Ikea online here-Minis Case


----------



## pogre (Aug 4, 2005)

Excellent find MH. Now, if I only had an IKEA store near me! I'm running of space in my big cabinet.


----------



## The Madhatter (Aug 4, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> Excellent find MH. Now, if I only had an IKEA store near me! I'm running of space in my big cabinet.



Isn't there one Schaumburg? My gf's family used to make pilgrimages there until one opened up in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 4, 2005)

There is indeed one in Schaumburg.


----------



## pogre (Aug 5, 2005)

That's 3-hours north of me, but not impossible. When I first checked the IKEA site they said it was out of stock in that store, but now it reads available. I might go through there some time when I'm meandering through Chicago area.


----------

